# big girl aka sadie



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's cute! Having two Sadie's might be confusing, which one gets a new name? lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks pretty after her bath. Maybe call her Sally. It is close to Sadie and stays with the S family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful of you! Nothing wrong with failed fostering!!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

oh K,
What a sweet heart Big Girl ~ aka Sadie
that must be funny in the morning to hear;
come Sadie, no the other Sadie...LOL
what is her story
are you making your son crazy? LOL
YOU ARE AMAZING AND WONDERFUL!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She's beautiful. In my daycare I've had kids with the same name and they ended up being called...big Nick, little Nick....big Mya, little Mya, etc...LOL


----------

